# Felling wedges?



## WETWILLIEWET (Jan 12, 2012)

What size wedge's are the most useful to own?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

WETWILLIEWET said:


> What size wedge's are the most useful to own?



You just don't get it. One thing about it though, you might set some kind of record for number of times banned. That's not a compliment.


----------



## WETWILLIEWET (Jan 12, 2012)

What I am after is the length's most of you guy and gals carry in the woods. Learning about falling with wedges has hard no real good videos on how select on use wedges for felling.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 12, 2012)

WETWILLIEWET said:


> What I am after is the length's most of you guy and gals carry in the woods. Learning about falling with wedges has hard no real good videos on how select on use wedges for felling.



This thread was started for you, come on over and share.

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/190392.htm


----------



## WETWILLIEWET (Jan 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> This thread was started for you, come on over and share.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/190392.htm



Huhn no comprende your post seno'r?


----------



## WETWILLIEWET (Jan 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You just don't get it. One thing about it though, you might set some kind of record for number of times banned. That's not a compliment.



What is your beef with me I am new around here and already am being treated like every ones whooping post. What is the reason this site is so full of spitefull and internet trash talkers?


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2012)

There is no possible way that this is still going on.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 13, 2012)

madhatte said:


> There is no possible way that this is still going on.



I wish you were wrong.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 13, 2012)

WETWILLIEWET said:


> What size wedge's are the most useful to own?





WETWILLIEWET said:


> What I am after is the length's most of you guy and gals carry in the woods. Learning about falling with wedges has hard no real good videos on how select on use wedges for felling.





WETWILLIEWET said:


> Huhn no comprende your post seno'r?





WETWILLIEWET said:


> What is your beef with me I am new around here and already am being treated like every ones whooping post. What is the reason this site is so full of spitefull and internet trash talkers?



Skoty,

I was on to you after your third post under your new ID and immediately contacted the moderators. I think that you may have set the record for quickest reappearance by a banned member. I have suggested to the mods that they simply block your IP address from logging on, thus eliminating a recurrence.

As I mentioned a couple of days ago, the people here are of greater than average intelligence. Since you never change the nature or tone of your posts you stick out like an Angus cow in a snowstorm. 

Please stop trying to convince people that you are someone other than yourself, you are so unique it simply is not believable. Imagine what you could accomplish if you channeled all the time and energy you waste on this site into something meaningful.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 13, 2012)

madhatte said:


> There is no possible way that this is still going on.



That right there covers a lot of ground 

and is one fine signature line


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 21, 2012)

*wedgy*

I carry two lengths of wedges 7" and 10" and it really depends on what size tree your felling, a 12" wedge in a 8" tree is a little overkill, wedges are mostly used to prevent the tree from leaning back on the bar or for giving a considerable push in the desired direction, I sometimes use them while bucking to stop a pinch when I can't or don't want to roll the log.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, Scotty! Hit me in the stomach, will you?

[video=youtube;fJSNL6Ms2uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJSNL6Ms2uM[/video]


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 21, 2012)

*oops*

did I just fall for a rooster joke? should have noticed to horrible english skills worse than mine even
sorry... Maybe some people are dumber than i realized:bang:


----------



## slowp (Jan 21, 2012)

And what part of Western Warshington are you living in?


----------



## paccity (Jan 21, 2012)

:monkey:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2012)

Not again:bang:


----------



## Rounder (Jan 21, 2012)

Derail......

Mike, did you get your RS2 yet? Cody was kind enough to stop in and help me set mine up a little better. Works really nice. Between it and my cheapo gullet remover, I should have a lot more time for drinking beer. Actually, I can drink beer and grind all at once. Money well spent.

-Sam:msp_smile:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2012)

I have one of them. I'm waiting on the second one to get there now. I set it up with a chain I ground on the swing arm. I still like the swing arm for the speed of grinding. I'll get the second one set up in a few weeks. Picked up a 3120 here recently I'm going to play with some.:msp_sneaky: My phone lost your number when it crashed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 21, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I have one of them. I'm waiting on the second one to get there now. I set it up with a chain I ground on the swing arm. I still like the swing arm for the speed of grinding. I'll get the second one set up in a few weeks. Picked up a 3120 here recently I'm going to play with some.:msp_sneaky: My phone lost your number when it crashed a few weeks ago.



The 3120 should be fun. I was at the shop today checking theirs out. Custom built 2-peice head, piped, the works.....it's fast. 

Never used a swing arm, what's the advantage in speed? I'm green to this grinding deal, but so far I really like it. Pretty tough hand chisel filing on your tail gate when you're tired and wet and the sun is going down in a hurry, lol. The grinder will be coming with me to the motel this week.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2012)

Well if you grind faster you can drink more beer and watch more tv. It was nice when I had a dull 41" full comp and a 28" and 32" to sharpen from cutting. I ground a lot of chains for people for gtgs and such so the faster I could do it the better. Here lately I've been using 24" bars a lot so quite a bit less sharpening. I'm going to run a 36" stihl light bar on the 3120. I hope I can get enough power out of it to use it instead of the 066 to buck the big oaks and cherries I need to work up next month.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 21, 2012)

Guess what I meant to say is how is the swing arm faster than the RS2 setup? I have a lot to learn about this grinding deal.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2012)

It's faster in how fast you can swing the arm out and get to the next cutter. I was getting 3 28" chains per beer.  The razor sharp is 2 chains per beer so far. The swing arm has one chain holder vs 2 of the razor. Getting it setup where both sides are identical is the thing. Once you get the holders even then grinding them is quicker.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 21, 2012)

snohomish county sorry for the complete lack of response time having a little trouble with the power company around here


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going to go with 8" redheads as my most useful wedge. But like anything, I use all sizes.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 21, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> It's faster in how fast you can swing the arm out and get to the next cutter. I was getting 3 28" chains per beer.  The razor sharp is 2 chains per beer so far. The swing arm has one chain holder vs 2 of the razor. Getting it setup where both sides are identical is the thing. Once you get the holders even then grinding them is quicker.



Aha...chains per beer, now that I can understand. I can already see myself wanting another grinder............By the way, has anyone seen old HBRN......his input might be valuable in this matter......


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm always on the lookout for square grinders reasonably priced. There's always someone wanting one out here. I guess since I got used to the swing arm first the rest will be different at first.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Aha...chains per beer, now that I can understand. I can already see myself wanting another grinder............By the way, has anyone seen old HBRN......his input might be valuable in this matter......



:bang: Oh great, get _him_ all wound up again. Thanks a bunch. 

Glad you got your saw fixed...now get back out there.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 24, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Aha...chains per beer, now that I can understand.



Now I have a reason to get a grinder at home. Dammit. I was hoping to get by with just the one at work, but, you know, no boozin' on the job and all.


----------

